# National National (insert your subject here) day



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 28, 2016)

At last it's National  National (insert your holiday here) Day to salute all the Days that get ignored (or at least a certain member hasn’t covered yet :tongue .

This is a holiday that was contrived by a brilliant genius all conconcoted in his little basement apartment while eating corn flakes.

In other words; I made it up.  :icon_cheesygrin:

So today we shall celebrate the forgotten holidays like National Pet Your Llama day and National Eat Your Asparagus day. Enjoy


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> (or at least a certain member hasn’t covered yet :tongue .



I know I am _early _for this one but ... 

[video=youtube;rlZw0IFYw_E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlZw0IFYw_E[/video]​


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 28, 2016)

(you know I'm only teasing you, right? :icon_cheesygrin: )


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> National Eat Your Asparagus day. Enjoy




Oh, BTW, we'll celebrate your silly asparagus soon.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

I am sorry! How could I forget APRIL 14? I still have mugs left over.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Oh, BTW, we'll celebrate your silly asparagus soon.



Ha! I eat veggies every day!

How about "National WF posting day"?


----------



## Sleepwriter (Apr 28, 2016)

What happened to national pot day?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 28, 2016)

It depends what you mean by pot [-X


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> It depends what you mean by pot [-X



What, you don't use pot?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Sleepwriter (Apr 28, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


>




oh yeah, that's the one, would a swore it was this month. :crushed:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

Well, at least I didn't forget about Schrodes' favorite day ...


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

AaRrrgh! Schrody be pleased. He can search for my treasure...  :lol:


----------



## PiP (Apr 28, 2016)

What about National Pointy Stick Day? Bazz misses my pointy stick.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 28, 2016)

Pip, you have never missed with your pointy stick. 

How about National Grow a Spot day?


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

How about "grow a mole day"? I've tons of them.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

National Grow Some Thick Skin Day should be celebrated prior to any suggestions mentioned. January 1st. That's definitely a good resolution.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

National "write you story, dumbass" should be put in the consideration. Of course, if you feel you didn't wrote enough that day you get to say:" write more, dumbass!" Works for me :mrgreen:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

Schrody said:


> National "write you story, dumbass" should be put in the consideration. Of course, if you feel you didn't wrote enough that day you get to say:" write more, dumbass!" Works for me :mrgreen:




That reminds me of something like ... 


_*MoFoWriMo*_ ​


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

MoFoWriMo?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

Schrody said:


> MoFoWriMo?



Urban dictionary MoFo. Write More.


----------

